# Plastisol transfer supplier in / near portland oregon



## dmiller226 (Nov 6, 2008)

Hello all,

A newbie here. Since I'm completely new at this I'm looking for a remotely close supplier to do my custom transfers. Or am I going about this wrong and should I look nation wide? Looking to do small runs.

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Unless you plan on driving your artwork there, and then picking up the finished product, you don't need a company in your city. There may not even be one. Here is a list http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t4095.html

If you click on the links, you can see which one is closest to OR.

With small runs, your shipping costs will be about the same no matter where in the U.S. they are shipped from.


----------



## dmiller226 (Nov 6, 2008)

That is very true.

Thanks


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

This member took the time to post the locations of a few of them: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/p77679-post3.html

KE Motographics is in Washington which is pretty close: K E Motographics


----------



## suew (Jun 12, 2006)

Transfer Express is in OH but offers 2 day shipping for the price of ground


----------

